# SMOK T-Priv (Better Than The Alien?)



## daniel craig (7/7/17)

The SMOK team has worked hard to deliver the most unique looking mods that boasts both ergonomics, aesthetics and power. Over the years SMOK has led the way and released some of the finest looking mods and the T-Priv is no different. The well-known SMOK H-Priv might have been a step up to the SMOK Ultra but their brand new innovation, the T-Priv is certainly the pick of the litter and a game changer. If the H-Priv and Alien were a couple, they would give birth to the T-Priv as it is a combination of both these mods.




*Here are the specs for this mod:*


Dimensions: 86.6mm x 48.1mm x 32mm
Wattage Output: 6.0 – 220.0W
Voltage Range: 0.35 – 8V
Temperature Control Range: 200 – 600F / 100 – 315C
Resistance Range: 0.06 – 3.0ohm for Temperature Control Mode
Resistance Range: 0.1 – 3.0ohm for Variable Wattage

*Features: *

Max 220w power
Variable Temperature Control: Nickel / Titanium / Stainless Steel 316
Flush Mount Firing Panel
Top OLED Display Screen
_Adjustable LED Lights – Nine Different Colours_
Puff Monitor
Requires 2 18650 Batteries (_not included_)
Sliding Slot Battery Door Cover (Improvement)
Short Circuit Protection
Low Battery Warning

*In the box you get:*

· 1 x SMOK Tech T-PRIV Mod
· 1 x TFV8 Big Baby Tank
· 1 x V8 Baby-Q2 Core 0.4ohm Dual Coil Atomizer Head (Pre-installed)
· 1 x V8 Baby-T8 Core 0.15ohm Octuple Coil Atomizer Head
· 1 x Replacement Glass
· 1 x Set of Spare O-rings
· 1 x Micro USB Cable




The T-Priv is definitely one of the best looking mods on the market at its price range. The first thing that catches your eye when looking at this mod is its intimidating and intriguing design which makes it one of the best, if not the best looking mod to date. It is constructed with zinc alloy and feels sturdy in hand whilst also being shorter than other dual battery mods.The paint work on this mod is the best that we’ve seen from SMOK and it’s not a finger-print magnet which is an added bonus. I personally love the weight and the design of this mod which makes it very comfortable in the hand and a pleasure to use. I have been using this mod for a while now and have not experienced any peeling. 


The fire bar is not like what we have seen before. This mods fire bar comes with a nice twist to it. It’s nice and clicky which is a definite win in my books and has a much shorter throw compared to the H-Priv.The mod is available in various colours such as black with red fire bar, red with black fire bar, blue with black fire bar, purple with black fire bar, silver with black fire bar and a multicolour with black fire bar.




The mod features 9 different LED colour configurations to suit your style. It can also be turned off completely if you wish to, turned on only when vaping or turned on all the time. The colour options are as follows: Cyan, White, Magenta, Yellow, Red, Green, Blue, Rainbow, RGB (Red-Green-Blue).


The screen is situated on top of the mod. 25mm tanks will not block the screen however anything over 25mm will have overhang and may not fit due to the lip at the top (See pictures). The display screen on this mod is quite large and the details aren’t cramped up but rather easy to read. The positioning of the screen does make it easier to view all the information while vaping. The screen does have a protective glass which won’t allow juice to pass through. The buttons for adjusting the wattage is placed on the side of the mod which is a pro. In the instance of a leaky tank, juice will not be seeping through the buttons (previously located at the top on the H-Priv) which could damage the mod. 



*The T-Priv offers 5 options in the menu:*


1. Mode – Here you have ‘WATT’ mode which allows you customize the strength. This is something similar to the pre-heat function in the previous SMOK devices and helps with the ramp up time. You can set it to Soft, Normal, Hard.

‘Temp’ mode is the temperature control mode which works pretty much similar to other mods. You can set your preferred wattage, wire type (Ni, Ti, SS) and the TCR value for your wire type.


2. Puffs – Allows you to set a puff limit if you wish to do so.


3. Colour - Light settings for the mod- It can be changed to a single colour or a multicolour display.


4. Settings – Here you have:

‘Stealth’ - This allows you to enable stealth mode or disable it.

‘Contrast’ - allows you set the screen brightness (10%-100%).

‘Screen’ - lets you change your screen orientation.

‘Adj Ohm’ enables you to adjust the resistance of your coil by a few decimals.

‘Download’ this mode is for updating the mod.


5. Power – Switch off the mod.


Temp Control works with all the usual wire types: Nickel, Titanium, and Stainless Steel and TCR values for each wire type are user-adjustable. Both Wattage and Temp modes offer different “outputs” - Hard, Norm, and Soft.


One of the most annoying things about the H-Priv was the battery door which detached from the device. It was quite easy to remove it from the mod but putting it back in place after swapping out the batteries was a pain however the T-Priv comes with a battery cover which has a hinge. It is a nice solid battery door which will give you no issues at all. 




The battery life is as great as any other dual battery mod. So far I’ve been using this mod daily and vaping at 50w. My battery lasts me about a day and a half or longer (using LG HG2). However battery life may differ ever so slightly if you use the light settings and have it lit up whilst vaping or full time.

The tank that comes with this kit is the *SMOK TFV8 Big Baby* which most people are familiar with by now as it has been in the market for a while. It has great flavor and vapor production. The kit does not come with an RBA for the tank however it can be purchased. The tank holds 5ml of juice. It comes with two coils (0.4ohm Dual Coil (Pre-Installed) and 0.15ohm Octuple coil). Both coils performed exceptionally well however I preferred the octuple coil in terms of flavor. The drip tip they include with the tank is a wide bore delrin drip tip which can be removed. This tank does seem to go through juice fast so you should keep a unicorn bottle with you if you plan on going out with it.



*Pro's:*

The firing button on this mod is really nice.
The battery door is a step-up from SMOK's previous devices.
The LED Lights look really nice and compliments the design of the mod really well.
The mods aesthetics and performance are excellent. 
The screen is nice and big and the text is easy to read.
The placement of the USB port.
On-board Charging.
*Cons:*

The only con I could find for this mod is that it cannot fit any atomizer larger than 25mm.



*Conclusion:*
The SMOK T-Priv is yet another great device from SMOK. From a design perspective to a performance perspective, the T-Priv is most certainly a winner from SMOK. The LED lights accentuate the hollowed out design of the mod perfectly. If you were a fan of the Alien but hated the paint peeling, the T-Priv is definitely worth a look at. You will not be disappointed with this device at all.

If you guys have any questions about the mod feel free to ask

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/17)

Great detailed review and superb pics
Thanks very much @daniel craig 
This mod looks very good indeed !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (8/7/17)

Thanks for the detailed review @daniel craig, I love all the "Smok" products I own. And this seems to be a well thought out upgrade to the "Alien," which I personally have never had any problems with. The only potential negative I noticed is the 510 and the fire bar are on the same side. This could lead to juice getting into the fire button area. But, aside from that everything else looks great. I wonder if they powder coated these, because it kinda looks like it, based on the photo's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/7/17)

So your the guy that took the last one in stock. lol great review. I definitely want this. But I really want to try hold out till the multi colour. the blue was my next option. Looks amazing!


----------



## daniel craig (8/7/17)

Silver said:


> Great detailed review and superb pics
> Thanks very much @daniel craig
> This mod looks very good indeed !


Thanks  The T-Priv is impressive. The paint work on it is just fantastic! Really glad I didn't go for the Alien as this one doesn't look like the paint will peel off. The hollowed out design/grooves really make it look interesting when you turn on the LED lights. I expected battery life to be terrible when the LED lights are turned on but it seems that it doesn't use as much battery life as you would expect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (8/7/17)

OMG! imagine a fingerprint sensitive mod. How child safe!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> So your the guy that took the last one in stock. lol great review. I definitely want this. But I really want to try hold out till the multi colour. the blue was my next option. Looks amazing!


SMOK has a lot of new colors coming out soon so I'm sure you'll find exactly what you want. The blue is really nice. I didn't have a blue mod so I thought I'd try something new. It's a really nice color. A bit different from other mods. The pictures don't really do it justice. 

Here are the new colors:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (9/7/17)

daniel craig said:


> SMOK has a lot of new colors coming out soon so I'm sure you'll find exactly what you want. The blue is really nice. I didn't have a blue mod so I thought I'd try something new. It's a really nice color. A bit different from other mods. The pictures don't really do it justice.
> 
> Here are the new colors:


Great color selection, Smok is putting out great stuff.If this gives the performance of the Alien it is a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/7/17)

Alex said:


> Thanks for the detailed review @daniel craig, I love all the "Smok" products I own. And this seems to be a well thought out upgrade to the "Alien," which I personally have never had any problems with. The only potential negative I noticed is the 510 and the fire bar are on the same side. This could lead to juice getting into the fire button area. But, aside from that everything else looks great. I wonder if they powder coated these, because it kinda looks like it, based on the photo's.


I was thinking about the leaking issue but it's very unlikely to happen unless you are a messy vaper or your tanks airflow slot is facing the front. The paint work is really nice. It doesn't look like it will peel off. So far there is no sign of any peeling.


----------



## daniel craig (10/7/17)

kev mac said:


> Great color selection, Smok is putting out great stuff.If this gives the performance of the Alien it is a winner!


It does perform excellent. I would assume the chip is the same with minor add-ons for the LED lights. Performance wise I would say it's the same but it's the aesthetics of the T-Priv which really sets it apart from the Alien.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/7/17)

stevie g said:


> OMG! imagine a fingerprint sensitive mod. How child safe!.


TPD Compliant


----------



## JohnG (13/7/17)

This mod looks really nice. Should I get the Alien or this mod rather? I'm looking at using an Ammit 25 on it as well as my Serpent Mini.


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/7/17)

JohnG said:


> This mod looks really nice. Should I get the Alien or this mod rather? I'm looking at using an Ammit 25 on it as well as my Serpent Mini.


New is always better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (13/7/17)

When something better than the alien comes along I'll let you know . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (13/7/17)

JohnG said:


> This mod looks really nice. Should I get the Alien or this mod rather? I'm looking at using an Ammit 25 on it as well as my Serpent Mini.


The T-Priv is definitely going to be the better choice here. You won't be getting any peeling with the T-Priv. The T-Priv is just a solid device. I have not experienced any issues at all. Keep in mind 25mm is the max you could use on the T-Priv.


----------



## JohnG (13/7/17)

daniel craig said:


> The T-Priv is definitely going to be the better choice here. You won't be getting any peeling with the T-Priv. The T-Priv is just a solid device. I have not experienced any issues at all. Keep in mind 25mm is the max you could use on the T-Priv.


Thanks for the reply. I think I'm going to go with the T-Priv. I don't mind that I could use a max of 25mm tanks because I would never want to use anything bigger than that. I'm concerned about the battery life since this mod has LED'S. Is the battery life bad?


----------



## daniel craig (13/7/17)

JohnG said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think I'm going to go with the T-Priv. I don't mind that I could use a max of 25mm tanks because I would never want to use anything bigger than that. I'm concerned about the battery life since this mod has LED'S. Is the battery life bad?


Yeah personally I don't see myself using anything bigger than 25mm. Battery life isn't bad at all using the LED lights. I would say it probably only accounts for less than 10% of battery usage. You can turn it off completely or have it on only when Vaping or when the screen is on so it's quite nice that they give you that option.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jane808 (23/10/17)

I prefer choosing the black one , it looks so cool and amazing ,Haha.
*Smok T-priv 220W Mod Kit with TFV8 Big Baby Tank Standard Edition Black*






daniel craig said:


> SMOK has a lot of new colors coming out soon so I'm sure you'll find exactly what you want. The blue is really nice. I didn't have a blue mod so I thought I'd try something new. It's a really nice color. A bit different from other mods. The pictures don't really do it justice.
> 
> Here are the new colors:


----------

